# Filmfestspiele in Cannes Mai 2012



## Mandalorianer (1 Mai 2012)

*Die Filmfestspiele von Cannes 2012 finden vom 16. bis 27. Mai statt.​*

*Die Jury der weltweit wichtigsten Filmfestspiele von Cannes steht: Modedesigner Jean-Paul Gaultier,
die deutsche Hollywood-Schauspielerin Diane Kruger, ihr Kollege Ewan McGregor
und fünf weitere Mitglieder werden über die Vergabe der Goldenen Palme entscheiden. ​*

Hamburg/Paris - Es ist ein Fest der Stars, und auch die Jury ist prominent besetzt: Beim 65. Filmfestival von Cannes werden Diane Kruger (35), Ewan McGregor (41) und Jean-Paul Gaultier (60) über die Vergabe der Goldenen Palme mitentscheiden. Das teilten die Veranstalter am Mittwochabend in Paris mit.

Neben der deutschen Schauspielerin Kruger ("Mr. Nobody "), ihrem britischen Kollegen McGregor ("Star Wars ") und Modemacher Gaultier benannten die Veranstalter fünf weitere Mitglieder der Jury. Zu ihnen gehören die französische Schauspielerin Emmanuelle Devos, die britische Filmemacherin Andrea Arnold sowie ihr US-Kollege Alexander Payne. Dazu kommen die palästinensische Schauspielerin Hiam Abbass und Regisseur Raoul Peck aus Haiti.

Beim Filmfestival würden traditionell auch Stars in die Jury eingeladen, die nicht zum Filmgeschäft gehörten, aber Kinofans seien, begründete Festivalchef Thierry Frémaux am Mittwoch die Wahl Gaultiers. Bereits im Januar war der italienische Regisseur Nanni Moretti zum Jury-Präsidenten ernannt worden.

Zum Wettbewerb um die Goldene Palme sind in diesem Jahr 22 Filme nominiert. Deutschland ist auf dem Festival weder im Hauptwettbewerb vertreten noch in der renommierten Nebenreihe "Un certain regard", jedoch an den Produktionen einiger Wettbewerbsbeiträge beteiligt, darunter "Im Nebel" des gebürtigen Weißrussen Sergei Loznitsa.

Im Wettbewerb um die Goldene Palme stehen unter anderem David Cronenberg mit "Cosmopolis", Walter Salles mit der Verfilmung von Jack Kerouacs "On The Road" und Ken Loach mit "The Angels' Share". Aus dem deutschen Sprachraum gehen die Österreicher Michael Haneke mit "Amour" und Ulrich Seidl mit "Paradies: Liebe" ins Rennen. Haneke hatte bereits 2009 mit "Das weiße Band" in Cannes triumphiert. Auch der französische Altmeister Alain Resnais und der dänische Dogma-Regisseur Thomas Vinterberg stehen im Wettbewerb.

Außer Konkurrenz läuft Bernardo Bertoluccis "Io E Te". Im Rahmen von Spezialvorführungen sind Fatih Akins "Der Müll im Garten Eden" und Apichatpong Weerasthakuls "Mekong Hotel" zu sehen.

Die Filmfestspiele von Cannes gelten als weltweit wichtigste. 2012 finden sie vom 16. bis 27. Mai statt.

*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## h.meiser (25 Okt. 2012)

interessant , hört sich gut an


----------



## h.meiser (25 Okt. 2012)

gefällt mir gut


----------

